# Deputy Sheriff Michael Winter



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Michael Winter*
Branch County Sheriff's Office, Michigan

End of Watch: Tuesday, May 31, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 39

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Animal related

*Incident Date:* 5/30/2016

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Sheriff Michael Winters succumbed to injuries sustained the previous day when he was thrown from his horse while on a special detail at the Memorial Day Parade in Quincy, Michigan.

He suffered a severe head injury when something spooked the horse, causing it to buck. He was flown to a hospital in Indiana where he was taken off of life support the following day so his organs could be donated.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff C. John Pollack
Branch County Sheriff's Office
580 Marshall Road
Coldwater, MI 49036

Phone: (517) 278-2942


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Winter.


----------

